# Politics and hot button issues forum has been archived



## Jason Svoboda

I've had a couple complaints about the political discussion dominating the board and despite my explanation that it wouldn't dominate the board if people would actually post in the other threads, I've decided to move the politics and hot button issues to a private subforum. In order to access and discuss those topics, join the group by clicking on the link below:

Link to join: http://www.sycamorepride.com/profile.php?do=editusergroups


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bump for those that participated in the recent Daniels thread.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Now that we're on Xenforo, the spot to opt in/out of the politics and current events forum has moved:



			https://sycamorepride.com/account/preferences
		


On the preferences page, it is located right above the enable/disable push notifications button.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I have decided to end the politics and current affairs subforum as many folks could not abide by the rules. I would recommend Reddit if you're looking for political discussion as they have many subreddits dedicated to politics, parties, etc.

Ex: https://www.reddit.com/r/politics

Moving forward, the only political discussion centered around Indiana State would be considered fair game. That could include topics like funding through state legislature, issues with Terre Haute and/or Vigo County, etc.

I cannot stress this enough but when you are making posts with political undertones, refrain from name calling those involved, other posters in your responses, etc. If I get a reports from members and it's even on the fringe, you'll get a timeout from the board. I don't have the time/energy to deal with the childishness any longer.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bump.


----------

